# Kein Fernsehen mehr nach xorg-Update

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe mir heute einen neuen X-Server gegönnt, xorg 7.1. Das ging problemlos. Aber damit funktioniert meine seit Jahren gewohnte TV-Software nicht mehr.

Ich benutze xawtv. Das hat auch mit xorg 6.9 noch prima funktioniert. Jetzt gibt es aber eine Fehlermeldung: "xawtv: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot handle TLS data". Vermutlich sitzt irgendein Link falsch, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich mit dieser Fehlermeldung umgehen soll. Hat jemand einen Hinweis?

Christoph S

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du mesa drauf?

Was sagt eselect opengl list ?

Nvidia oder ati?

Welche Treiber in der xorg.conf geladen?

Tobi

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du mesa drauf?

 

Ja, das wird als "Abhängigkeit" mitinstalliert.

 *Quote:*   

> Was sagt eselect opengl list ?

 Das sagt:

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

 *Quote:*   

> Nvidia oder ati?

 

Nvidia, Treiber "nv". Die grafische Oberfläche kommt auch problemlos.

 *Quote:*   

> Welche Treiber in der xorg.conf geladen?

 

```
Section "Module"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "v4l"

#  Load         "extmod"

EndSection
```

Das sind im übrigen auch die "alten" Einstellungen meiner xorg.conf. Bei der Neuinstallation des X-Servers wurde das gesamte Verzeichnis /usr/X11R6/lib neu geschrieben. Einen Link "libGL.so.1" finde ich dort nicht, also habe ich einen angelegt, der auf die vorhandene libGL.so zeigt - das nutzt aber leider nix.

----------

## Finswimmer

Probier mal 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers, wenn du ne neue Karte hast

x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers, bei ner alten.

Setz dann opengl auf nvidia

Tobi

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

gleich noch etwas: ich habe eben mal in meine xorg.conf die Zeile

```
ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
```

eingetragen, weil die in der alten xorg.conf auch drin war. Prompt will der X-Server nicht mehr starten und liefert folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
(II) UnloadModule: "bitmap"

(EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module pcidata

(II) UnloadModule: "pcidata"

(EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

Unable to load required base modules, Exiting...
```

Kein Wunder, das Verzeichnis existiert zwar, ist aber leer. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob da vorher irgendwas drinstand.

Christoph S.

----------

## Finswimmer

Na dann schmeiß den Pfad wieder raus...  :Wink: 

Teste mal nvidia Treiber...

revdep-rebuild laufen gelassen?

emerge mal xawtv neu...

Tobi

----------

## Tinitus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Na dann schmeiß den Pfad wieder raus... 
> 
> Teste mal nvidia Treiber...
> 
> revdep-rebuild laufen gelassen?
> ...

 

Liegt am nvidia Treiber ...habe kvdr -f gestartet. Dann schnell hintereinander vv   .... dann geht es.

G. R.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi ;-)

 *Quote:*   

> Probier mal 
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers, wenn du ne neue Karte hast 
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers, bei ner alten. 
> ...

 

Ähm ... was meint hier "neu" und was ist "alt"? Meine Karte heißt exakt NVIDIA GEForce FX 5200.

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild laufen gelassen? 
> 
> emerge mal xawtv neu... 
> 
> 

 

Das ist alles passiert.

Ich kann noch nicht bestätigen, daß es am Treiber der Grafikkarte glegen haben soll. An meiner Hardware (was ja auch die Hauppauge-Karte betreffen könnte) hat sich schließlich nix geändert, und die hat lange Zeit großartig funktioniert - und tut es noch immer, wenn ich von einer anderen Platte aus FreeBSD laufen lasse (mit identischer Hardware, und da klaptts mit xawtv in derselben Version).

Christoph S.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Probier mal 
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers, wenn du ne neue Karte hast
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers, bei ner alten.

 

Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich nicht weiß, ob meine Karte nun "alt" ist - ich kann diese Treiber nicht emergen, weil die (noch) xorg-server-1.0.99 haben wollen. Nach dem Update auf xorg 7.1 habe ich aber xorg-server-1.1.

Ich habe mehrfach xawtv runtergeworfen und neu emerged, dabei auch eine neue openmotif-Version eingespielt. Es bleibt bei der Fehlermeldung

```
libGL.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

;-(

Christoph S.

----------

## firefly

die binary treiber von nvidia haben noch keine unterstützung für xorg-7.1.

Also entwerder downgrade auf 7.0 oder den opensource treiber nv nehmen

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die binary treiber von nvidia haben noch keine unterstützung für xorg-7.1.
> 
> Also entwerder downgrade auf 7.0 oder den opensource treiber nv nehmen

 

Was bitte sollen das für Opensource-Treiber sein? Im übrigen bin ich nicht einmal sicher, ob das überhaupt was für meine TV-Karte bringt. Die Grafikkarte alleine macht ja keine Probleme.

----------

## dafool

Die Geforce 5200 ist eine neuere Grafikkarte (die alten Treiber sind für RIVA128, TNT, TNT2).

Mesa hast du neu emerged?

Ansonsten, versuche folgendes:

```

#export USE="-opengl"

#emerge xawtv

```

Dadurch kompilierst du xawtv ohne GL Unterstützung, welche beim Fernsehen eh' nicht sonderlich nützlich ist. 

Da Fool

----------

## firefly

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
>  *firefly wrote:*   die binary treiber von nvidia haben noch keine unterstützung für xorg-7.1.
> 
> Also entwerder downgrade auf 7.0 oder den opensource treiber nv nehmen 
> ...

 

öhm wiso redest du dann oben das du die binary treiber von nvidia nicht installieren kannst, da du xorg-7.1 hast? Meine antwort war darauf bezogen, das die nvidia treiber bis jetzt keine xorg-7.1 unterstützung haben.

Und wenn deine grafikkarte funktioniert, dann verwendest du eh schon den nv-treiber(x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv), der bei xorg-dabei ist, oder den vga treiber  :Wink: .

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm wiso redest du dann oben das du die binary treiber von nvidia nicht installieren kannst, da du xorg-7.1 hast? Meine antwort war darauf bezogen, das die nvidia treiber bis jetzt keine xorg-7.1 unterstützung haben.

 

Naja, das war ja hier im Thread angemerkt worden, daß ich die installieren soll. Also hab ich das probiert. Und bekam die Fehlermeldung, daß sie "blockiert" seien. Andrerseits hab ich das eh nicht kapiert, weil mein X-Server durchaus problemlos startet, nur die TV-Karte will eben plötzlich nicht mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn deine grafikkarte funktioniert, dann verwendest du eh schon den nv-treiber(x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv), der bei xorg-dabei ist, oder den vga treiber ;).

 

Ja, nv steht in der xorg.conf.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *dafool wrote:*   

> Ansonsten, versuche folgendes:
> 
> ```
> 
> #export USE="-opengl"
> ...

 

Wow, danke, das hat es jetzt gebracht. Ich habe bloß noch nicht kapiert, wie ich jetzt dieses [solved] an den Titel anhängen kann.

----------

## firefly

indem du auf edit vom ersten post klickst ?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *firefly wrote:*   

> indem du auf edit vom ersten post klickst ?

 

Hm, ich wußte bisher halt nicht so genau, in welche persönliche Beziehung zu Edith ich eintreten könnte. Das Erstaunliche ist ja, daß sie sehr oft angefragt wird, aber niemals reagiert ...

----------

## firefly

*g* ich meine damit das du auf den "edit" button von deinem 1. post = Thread-start klicken sollst. dann kannst du damit auch den titel des threads bearbeiten.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> gleich noch etwas: ich habe eben mal in meine xorg.conf die Zeile
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Die sind mit xorg-x11-7 auch hierhin umgezogen:

```
/usr/lib/xorg/modules/
```

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich muß diesen Thread nochmal aufmachen. Ich habe jetzt am Wochenende das System aktualisiert. revdep-rebuild schlug mir auch eine Aktualisierung für xawtv vor, was ich bestätigt habe. KDE wurde auf 3.5.5 aktualisiert, gcc auf 4.1.1-r2. Und der Kernel auf 2.6.19-rc5.

Auf einmal kennt mein Rechner gar keine ausführbare Datei "xawtv" mehr, auch "motv" nicht mehr. Wenn ich mir die Abhängigkeiten anschaue, ist xawtv auf einmal auch nicht mehr von openmotif abhängig. Das einzige, was eventuell funktionieren könnte und als ausführbar bestätigt wird, ist fbtv - aber ich kriege auf diesem Rechner keine Framebufferunterstützung aktiviert, das heißt, es fehlt ganz einfach /dev/fb

Die Treiber für meine ältere Hauppauge-Karte werden jetzt nur noch aufgelistet, wenn ich unter "Video for Linux" die erste Auswahl treffe, also "Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)". Sie werden aber brav eingerichtet, wie mir lsmod und lspci auch brav anzeigen.

Der Rechner ist ein PentiumIV mit 2,6 GHz und 1024 MB RAM. Er hat als Grafikkarte eine NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200. Bis gestern, also bevor ich mit der Systemaktualisierung angefangen habe, konnte er auch noch ganz prima xawtv in KDE 3.5.2 ausführen. An der Versionierung für xawtv hat sich auch nichts geändert, es ist immer noch Version 3.95. Und so weit ich das nachlesen kann, hat Gerd Knorr auf der mailingliste nichts dazu gesagt, daß er openmotif künftig nicht mehr als Basis benutzen möchte.

Es geht noch um exakt denselben Rechner, der mich im August zu Eröffnung dieses Threads veranlaßt hat. Es hat also nach den Ratschlägen, die ich hier bekommen habe, grade mal ein Viertlejahr alles funktioniert. Was könnte nun bei der Systemaktualisierung schiefgelaufen sein?

Als Alternative hätte ich noch eine jüngere Hauppauge-Karte WinTV-PVR250 hier, die ich aber unter Linux und *BSD nie richtig zum Laufen gebracht habe, weil die nicht mehr den alten Broktree-Chip hat (bttv bzw. bktr unter *BSD), sondern einen Conexant-Chip, mit dem Linux nicht zurechtkam. Im Kernel gibt es jetzt eine Option für Hauppauge-Karten mit diesem Conexant-Chip. Mit einer SUSE hat das aber immer noch nicht funktioniert, für *BSD gilt immer noch, was ich mal als Notizen zur Inbetriebnahme einer Hauppauge WinTV PVR 250 aufgeschrieben habe,  und ich mag den MP3-Decoder, der auf dieser Karte drauf ist, wegen der Verzögerung im Empfang sowieso nicht. Aber wenn mein System nun mit meiner alten Karte nicht mehr mitspielen mag, wäre dann ein Ausweichen auf die PVR250 erfolgversprechend?

----------

